# doofe nacktschnecken......!!!



## katja (18. Juli 2007)

hallo ihr!

sind "eure" __ nacktschnecken auch so behämmert??? :crazy: 

ich habe gestern 3 und heute 2 wasserleichen aus dem teich geborgen 

die "kleben" doch am untergrund, somit entfällt ja eigentlich reinstürzen, wieso liegen die dann auf einmal im wasser und ersaufen?

wollten die ne runde schwimmen, oder wie?  

  einfach nur  :crazy:


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Eigentlich ist es doch gar nicht so schlimm, wenn sich die Nacktschnecken ertränken .... : Wieder fünf weniger !!!

Zumindest sind uns ertrunkene __ Schnecken lieber als die, die unsere gesamten __ Hosta am Teich und die __ Lobelien im Ufergraben abfressen


----------



## Kalle (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Hi,

schließe mich meinen Vorredner an   Rein in den Teich mit Euch ihr Schnecklies


Ersaufen sollt ihr !!!


----------



## Armin (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Ahoi,

schaut mal hier, was manche Genossen mit den lieben Tierchen machen  

http://www.zahlengenie.de/koi/Bilder/Schneckensieb8053.jpg

Gruß Armin,
bei dem die Nacktschnecken auch als Wasserleichen enden oder eben in der Bierfalle


----------



## zaphod (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

wie wärs denn mit dem hier als Bademeister  

 
der passt schon auf, dass keine __ Schnecken ins Wasser fallen... 

Hatte schon öfter den Verdacht, dass welche bei uns unterwegs sind, 
vor einigen Tagen aber in flagranti erwischt. Der arme Kerl war wohl die 
Vorhut, ist wegen des Blitzes zur Salzsäule erstarrt, und hat sich erst wieder 
bewegt, als seine 5 Familienmitglieder aufgetaucht sind.

Edit:
@Armin: hmm, sieht köstlich aus... Mahlzeit!


----------



## katja (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

hallo ihr alle!

schon richtig, von mir aus können die sich alle ertränken 

aber WARUM passiert denen das? sind die wirklich so doof, dass sie da freiwillig reinkriechen, denn reinplumpsen scheidet ja aus.....


@armin: das bild grenzt ja schon an sadismus....


----------



## zaphod (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> sind die wirklich so doof, dass sie da freiwillig reinkriechen, denn reinplumpsen scheidet ja aus.....



nun ja, es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die unbedacht auf dünnen Ästen rumklettern, nur um an die schönsten Früchte an den äußersten Spitzen der Zweige zu gelangen - und dann zwar nicht rein- aber runterplumpsen. 

Warum solche Intelligenz der Tierwelt vorenthalten?


----------



## Wilm (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum die Nacktschnecken sich immer in den Wassertod stürzen, aber diese Festellung habe ich sowohl an unserem Pool gemacht, als auch an unserem Teich. 
Vielleicht versuchen die Viecher einfach etwas zu tief nach unten zu gleiten. Wasser und Schleim verträgt sich vielleicht nicht.

Ist mir aber auch egal. Lieber eine tote Nacktschnecke, als eine, die sich an unseren Pflanzen zu schaffen macht !

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## sigfra (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe nacktschnecken......!!!*

Hallo....

tja... ist schon traurig , wenn sich die Nacktschnecken ertränken...  : 

die Schnecken, welche bei uns im Garten rumrennen... die haben keine Chance, sich zu ertränken...  ...

denn dafür sorgen unsere Schneckenkiller ...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*



> tja... ist schon traurig , wenn sich die Nacktschnecken ertränken



Moin
ich habe immer Bierfallen verwendet, da kann ich obiges Zitat schon verstehen,
aber im ganz normalen Fischwasser ?  Nö keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht haben die ja auch ein Lemminge Gen......


----------



## Sternthaler13 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Jede tote Schnecke ist eine gute Schnecke *grmpf*

Wenn sie sich selber umbringen, umso besser! 

@ Frank: Wir warten immer noch verzweifelt auf Deine Antwort in einem Deiner Laufenten-Threads....erzähl alles. Bitte. Bitte. :beeten:


----------



## sigfra (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe nacktschnecken......!!!*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frank: Wir warten immer noch verzweifelt auf Deine Antwort in einem Deiner Laufenten-Threads....erzähl alles. Bitte. Bitte. :beeten:




Hallo Anke...


jetzt haste mich aber voll erwischt... bzw. ich steh mit beiden Beinen auf dem Schlauch...    

... ist mir irgendetwas entgangen ??? ... wenn ja, tut es mir leid...  

... also.. klär mich bitte auf, dann erzähl ich dir auch alles...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Hi Frank,

ach, wir hatten hier in einem Thread (irgendwann im Juni) auch das Thema Nacktschnecken - weil die im Garten alles heruntergefressen haben. Und in diesem Zuge hat Annett uns einen Link zu Deiner Laufenten-Story gegeben. Und Werner (02) und ich hatten Dich gebeten, mal zu erzählen, wie Du damit zurecht kommst. In puncto Haltung, Zusammenleben mit anderen Haustieren, und so weiter...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1673/page-2

Mittlerweile habe ich mich auf 2 Sites, die ich darüber gefunden habe, einigermaßen schlau gemacht. Dann habe ich sogar meinen Mann überredet (bzw. er hat klein beigegeben  ). Aber dann habe ich es für dieses Jahr doch wieder verworfen, weil unsere Hecke zur Strasse noch nicht dicht genug ist und ich Angst habe, dass denen was passiert.

Platz hätten wir ohne Ende. Ich könnte denen sogar eine super Unterkunft in dem alten (ehemaligen) Schweinestall einrichten. Den nutze ich als mein Gartenhäuschen. Aber - wie gesagt - das Grundstück ist nach vorne zur Strasse hin noch relativ offen, weil wir das Haus erst vor 4 Jahren gekauft und alles neu angelegt haben. Und "mal eben" hier einen Zaun zu setzen, ist nicht drin. Das sind vorne 30 Meter - und an der einen Seite auch nochmal min. 20 m, wo noch kein Zaun ist. Der Laden hier treibt mich nochmal in den Ruin, soviel haben wir noch auf dem Zettel  

Ich liebäugel aber immer noch extrem mit den Tieren. Aber deren Sicherheit geht natürlich vor. Und ich mache mir Gedanken darüber, wie die mit den "rabiaten" Nachbarskatzen klarkommen bzw. auch mit unseren beiden Katzen, die extreme Schisser sind.


----------



## sigfra (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe nacktschnecken......!!!*

Hallo Anke...


sorry... dann ist das total untergegangen....   

... aber nur mal ganz kurz... 

mit anderen Haustieren gibt es gar keine Probleme....  ... unsere Enten haben die voll im Griff : jaja ...

wenn unsere Katze zu nah kommt... dann wird die schon angegriffen... die wiederum kommt dann sehr schnell zu uns gerannt... so nach dem Motto... Hilfe... Hilfe... 

ebenso mit den Hunden... (Collis) ... wenn ich mit unseren Enten außerhalb ihres "Grundstücks" spazierengehe... und ein Hund kommt zu nahe... dann wir ebenfalls die Kampfstellung eingenommen und der Hund mal eben in den Hinterfuß gezwickt...  

...und mit uns gibt es auch keine Probleme...  ..

die freuen sich jedesmal, wenn wir uns in den Garten setzten... unter den Nußbaum... dann kommen sie auch.... legen bei uns hin und schlafen dann...  ...

... wenn man heimkommt... und begrüßt sie nicht... sondern geht gleich ins Haus... dann wird so lange geschrien, bis man zum Zaun geht und kurz mit ihnen redet... :crazy: 

... dann ist alles wieder in Butter und sie sind zufrieden... und wir auch...  

... und ich möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben...   ... 

... im Moment ist unsere Entendame ja wieder heftig am brüten.... aber diesmal hat sie sich mit den Eiern zurüchgehalten...ca. 10 Stück hat sie im Nest... das letzte mal habe ich sage und schreibe 72 Eier rausgeholt.... :crazy:  :crazy: 

Kurzum.... wir haben es noch nicht bereut, das wir sie geholt haben...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

Hi Frank,

kein Problem...mittlerweile kriege ich auch schon Probleme mit der Übersicht. Wenn ich die "abonnierten Themen" nicht hätte, wäre ich aufgeschmissen...

Aber:

* ein Zaun um das Grundstück muss sein, nicht wahr?
* essen die nur __ Schnecken oder fütterst Du zu?
* ist die Pflege der Tiere ein großer Aufklapp? Ich habe einen 40-60 Std.-Job...aber mein Mann ist Beamter   Der muss dann einspringen *ggg*
* Was ist denn im Winter? Wir sind dann so gut wie nicht im Garten. Langweilen die sich dann?
* Verschmutzen sie den Teich arg? Wir hatten dieses Frühjahr 2 Stockenten über mindestens 2 Monate regelmässig zu Besuch. Da fand ich es nicht besonders schlimm. Sie waren aber auch nicht nonstop da.
* Was machst Du mit den Eiern? Ich könnte doch nicht die Kinder meiner Haustiere essen   Und weggeben brächte ich auch nicht über's Herz. Könnte ja jemand sie schlecht behandeln.

Ich glaube, ich wäre so bekloppt und würde die im Winter mit reinnehmen. Dann können sie abends mit uns Fernseh gucken :crazy:


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: doofe  nacktschnecken......!!!*

...und als nächstes stelle ich mir einen Esel und Schafe auf das Gelände...ich habe echt einen an der Waffel! Schon mal gut, dass ich den gutmütigsten und geduldigsten Mann der Welt habe...


----------

